# Help!!!



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi i was planing to breed my cockatiels next months,they were mating and today i found an egg on the bottom of the cage. I will put the nesting box tomorow.What should i do??? Should i put the egg in the nest box???The female may refuse to enter it.Ohh i am very confused. Is it late to put the nest box???Is she going to lay the nest egg in the box???


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

You will need to just monitor them once you put the nest box up, usually the male will enter the nest box first, and if they lay the second egg outside, put it in the nest box, as long as one of them starts brooding the eggs 10 days after the first was laid the first should be fine, I also recommend that if you have a pair that your not ready to breed at that time to either seperate them or keep them on the long nights (13/14hours) until you are ready, and always have the breeding cage ready for them before they go in, if this is your first time breeding have you asked yourself all the need questions, Have you thought what your going to do with the babies (parent raised, hand-fed) who are you going to sell the babies to once weaned, do you have a cage to put the weaned babies in (if parent raised) or fledgling babies (if hand feeding), do you have a brooder (if Hand-feeding) do you know how to hand feed cause unfortunately that is a must as even if you dont plan on wanting to hand feed, there are circumstances that lead you to do the feeding, i have 7 chicks that im hand-feeding right now, i dont usually pull until 2 weeks but i have a 5 day old and a 7 day old cause they are stunted (being fed to much solid for their age) Is there someone who can teach you to hand feed, do you have a gram scale, a digital thermometer. If you dont have anything i would start putting your parents on the long nights, boil the eggs, leave them were mom laid them until she abandons them.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I was prepared for breeding my birds are in good condition,but i wasnt expecting egg so soon.I read a lot about hand feeding and baby care.I have been hand feeding pigeons,sparrows,great tit and other birds.So i must put the egg in the nest box.Do you think everything will be allright and thst they will start the incubation right?Sorry for the bad english , i am bulgarian.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Its okay hun, just asking cause sometimes when the bird lays the first egg, not every ones prepared (especially when laid on bottom of cage), yes put the egg in the nest box, they have 10 days to start sitting on them, and you know everythings good if she lays the 2nd in the box, but if she lays the 2nd on the cage floor again, just place it in the box, provide calcium in their water, every morning as laying eggs uses alot of calcium. I know breeders who have no problem introducing the bird to a nest box if its caught in time. Like i said the male will usually notice the box first and may even sit on it but until the female starts broding they will basically just turn the egg. Good Luck and feel free to pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Should i remove the egg now and put it tomorrom?I think that they will break it,cuz the female is rolling it.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

dont worry about the egg tonight leave it were it is and when you place the nest box then place the egg in it, the rolling is normal they will do that many times, the eggs have to be turned, especially once the chick develops other wise it could get stuck to one side of the egg, if you have a nest box, place it on now, otherwise u could offer them a shoe box to keep the egg from being damaged by the cage bottom. and put some bedding in it. but dont do anything fancy with it cause its only a temp until that nest box is placed on it.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I can move the egg in something with shavings,because they will break it in the cage bars and tomorrow morning i will put it in the nest box.She laid this egg i think in the afternoon.When to espect the next egg?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Pine shavings, no cedar


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

You should expect eggs every other day so if she laid it today (thursday) in the afternoon you should be fine until saturday afternoon


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As nwoodrow said, they should accept the nest box and egg just fine. Mine laid an egg behind the couch last year and I moved it to a box for them and they had no problem with that just make sure to wash your hands before handling the egg.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

How long does it takes for the male to enter the nest box?Mine are interested but still afraid.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

It depends on the bird. I have had some go in right away and others take a few days. Good luck. He'll go in give him time. Did you put the egg in?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

debbie05 is right each bird is different, but when its a reacurring mating pair they are ususally in the nest box within minutes of being put in the breeding cage. but give it time, i actually have a female who goes in first.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I just come back home,both birds are standing in frond of the nest box and the shavings inside are moved and the egg is placed in the middle of something like borrow.But the female hasnt lay a new egg???


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

when was this egg laid, if it wasnt laid til thursday afternoon you wont see another until satuday afternoon


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

It was laid in thursday afternoon,cuz when i checked them at lunch time there was no egg.So i should expect the next egg tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ok and like i said eggs are laid *every other day *so you wont see another egg until saturday. its good that the shavings have been moved and the egg is in a burrow that shows that one of the parents have been in the box. good luck with your little ones, and feel free to ask any questions you have.

Yes tommorrow you should expect the nest one the average clutch size can be from 2-5 eggs most laying 4 mom may not start sitting on eggs until the third egg is layed.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

My mum was home and she said that only the male was in the nest singing.The female was just watching the entrance.She must enter the box tomorrow,because i dont want damaged egg from the bottom of the cage.Thank you for the help! so i musnt worry.Do you think that she will actually lay the other egg in the box?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

the male usually enters first getting the box ready for her, and yes there is still a posibility of the hen laying outside of the box but it isnt frequent, and no i wouldnt worry, if she proceeds to laying the entire clutch outside of the box, that is a sign that she has not entered the box, but cockatiels are very smart, and your male may brood the eggs that you put in the box until the female goes in.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Now is lunch time in Bulgaria,both male and female are entering the nest,but still no egg.Today there were a lot of people at home, is this a problem or can cause problems.The female is rolling the egg.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

They will roll the egg, That is normal. It can take a little longer then 48 hours to lay another egg. My one pair was in my kitchen and they had 4 healthy babies. If they are used to people it shouldn't bother them. Good luck.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

When she is in the nest box,if she heart a loud noise she jump out.She doesnt see nerveous,i dont think she will lay today.I was afraid,because she is rolling it around the box ,she is making a hole and role the egg inside.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's normal for the parents to make a cup-shaped hollow in the bedding to hold the eggs.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi today i found a second egg in THE NEST BOX  The new egg is little bitt smaller ,but she doesn`t show any signs of brooding the eggs.She put all the shavings in the corners and the eggs are on the wood bottom of the box.Is this a problem?And why she doesnt brood them,this is the secind egg or i should wait until 3 egg .She entered the nest very often just to roll the eggs and then get out.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Some cockatiel prefer to brood their eggs later, so that all eggs can hatch around the same time. I have several pairs of cockatiels and they all brood their eggs at different timing. Some may start to brood their clutch once they have their 1st egg or the 2nd or 3rd or until they get their whole clutch. 

I heard that fertile eggs can remain viable for like a week or so, as long as it never got incubated. Once the egg is brood, the embryonic development will start, then the egg will require constant brooding. 

Note that it is perfectly fine that the parents may stop brooding their eggs or half hour -1 hour, because they do need to come out of their nest to eat.

It is possible that parents can neglect their eggs too long that the eggs may chill to death. So keep an eye on them once they started the brooding phase. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Is it normal to mate now when they have eggs?I just caught them mating.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes it is perfectly normal. Mine pairs always do that. Although the female can store up the sperm for later use, personally, I think that they are still mating because they want to ensure that they have enough sperm to fertilize the duture eggs or because their hormones that drives the breeding is high.

Usually, the parents should stop mating around when the clutch is full. However, I had incidences where the female wants to lay more eggs as her existing eggs are hatching. So she start having sex while raising her existing clutch. Of course, at the end the female lay more eggs while she is raising a handful of babies. 

So don't worry, it is perfectly fine. Try to enjoy the whole experiences without stress.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes it is perfectly normal. Mine pairs always do that. Although the female can store up the sperm for later use, personally, I think that they are still mating because they want to ensure that they have enough sperms to fertilize the future eggs or because their hormones that drives the breeding is still high.

Usually, the parents should stop mating when the female is close to stop laying more eggs. However, I had incidences where the female wanted to lay more eggs as her existing eggs were hatching. So she started to mate with her guy while raising her existing clutch. Of course, at the end the female laid more eggs while she was raising a handful of babies. 

So don't worry, it is perfectly fine. Try to enjoy the whole experiences without stress.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow i now see the new egg ,it very small it look like budgie egg.Why ??? I think because this is females first eggs.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

small eggs are usually nonfertile eggs and do not carry a yolk, but leave it there anyways as once those babes hatch they will use it for support and warmth.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

The second egg was laid this morning i should expect 3 egg tomorrow afternoon.Is it possible to refuse to brood the eggs when they are first timers?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

dont panic hun, most parents wont brood until either most of the clutch is laid, only some start with egg number 1, i have one pair that didnt brood until the 4th egg was laid resulting in 4 chicks in a 24 hour period, the eggs are good for 10 days.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

It is very late,the female is in the nest box,not on the sleeping perch.The male is nerveous ,singing ,jumping.Should i turn off the lights?What if the female get stresed and freak out in the dark nest?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

they wont freak about a dark nest box, they want the dark nest, if your worried you can leave a night light near the cage, but they should be fine.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

When i turn off the lights ,she get on the perch where they sleep.I think that the incubation will start soon ,cuz she spend a lot of time on the eggs.Is it possible to cause a problem,cuz she stay in the box 30 min and then she leave them again?:wacko:


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

it shouldnt i had a female who did that for 2 days before she started brooding full time and still got a healthy chick.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the fast replys.I will update you tomorrow.Just a quick question.I heared that some females are brooding the eggs them selfs,the male is just guarding.My male does not shows interes in brooding and he is singing like crazy when she is in the box.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

most pairs share the brooding, male during the day, and female at night, if the eggs arent being brooded yet, your male may not take over until the female starts, i have 1 pair that yes the female does most of the brooding and he brings food in to feed her, and only takes over when she needs to get out, but some of my pairs youd think the cage was empty cause their both in their keeping eachother company, all pairs are different, but you still have time for them to decide what type of pair they will be.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

They are brooding all day and now they are out if the nest for a long time. I think that they will not start brooding propertly.The embryo will die,cuz they are warming the egg and then cooling it.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Just give it time hun they could quite surprise you, its their first clutch. Are there any distractions that could be causing them to come off the eggs, and how long is a long time.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

There are a lot of distractions,but they are used to.I have dogs barking,puppies running around,people talking,TV.......i was in school and when i came home they were in the nest and they stayed there for about an hour both of them.I was able to see the male and one egg under him.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ok but when you do see them off the eggs how long are they actually gone for, i would have a pair with 5 eggs and 4 chicks come out for like 30 minutes then go back in and feed and then come back out again, and i still had another 3 eggs hatch.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

ohhh she is very bad mother she was brooding all afternoon and now she is out.I think that she isnt going to brood this clunch.The embryo may be dead allready just no luck.Tomorrow maybe 3 th egg will apear


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

dont give up hope on her yet hun, it just may mean that the 1st egg doesnt show any sign of fertility until she finally has sat on them for 5 days straight, and what is your male doing, cause with most pairs dads in during the day and moms out at night.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

My male is brooding them during the day,but she helps him then in the late afternoon he goes brooding and when night come,the male starts freaking out singing ,jumping.And she goes and leaves the box within 2 min.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

just give them time she may not be out that long and a 30 minute stint isnt really going to affect them. its good that the male is brooding when she's not on them, and if you notice he is freaking when he leaves the box, you need to find out what is bothering him, maybe covering that side of the cage will help him calm down. i know my male freaks when the light is left on to long at night.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

He freaks because he knows that is sleeping time.And he is wondering why his mate isnt on the sleeping pearcjh they are used to.Why she isnt sleeping on the eggs???


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

lol , awe he's lonely, i had a male do that, and it didnt take him long to move into the nest box with her at night. Can you be sure that she's off the whole night, ive seen my pair off just before bed and just before the changing of duties, and in the beginning i used to worry that they werent incubating the eggs at night, but once the egg started to show fertility, i relaxed a bit, i have a female who would go in sit on the eggs for 2 hours, get up and come back out and be out for like an hour and then go back in, she did this until egg number 4 was laid, some birds do this so that all eggs hatch within hours of eachother, i have 2 chicks that hatched on the 12th and 2 on the 13th


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried candling yet? This will give you a good idea of whether the eggs are good or not. It will also help you detect and DIS (dead in shell) eggs there are because those would need to be removed once discovered. If one of those were to break the bacteria could hurt the other eggs. Which is why candling is always good!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes candeling would help, but if they are just going to lay thier 3rd egg it may be to soon to tell, so what i suggest is to put a 1 and a 2 on the eggs using a sharpie marker, when egg three is laid place a 3 and so on and so forth, if you mix up egg 1 and 2 its not gonna make to much of a differnce if egg 2 seems to hatch when egg 1 was supposed to then you know they were labled wrong, but numbering them will also help you cause if number 3 shows fertility and 1 and 2 dont then they are either infertile or dis.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep numbering them saves a lot of time and worry in the long run! I didn't do it the first time around and got completely confused!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ya i know roxy i had 9 eggs i wished i had numbered as i thought it was two of the first 7 eggs laid that wouldnt hatch due to large air sacs, but it turnned out to be the last 2 (laid after the air sacs were noticed) that didnt hatch and it was because they got chilled. I am definately lableling all my eggs from now on, its the best reliable method to know which eggs should hatch and which ones are going to cause a gap betwee chicks., for the sharpie pen (dont use pencil, just a fine tip permanet marker will work) you dont need it to be a very big 1 just something visual so that when you pull the eggs you can see which egg you are candeling, when i foster eggs the eggs are also given a code to go with that number so that i know who them came from


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

The male is brooding,but my female does not look in condition.She is active,she eats,but her wings are in very low position ,one is even under the tale.She eats a lot of greens and her poo is allways green,but now is big green.Where she slept last night is some big green ball of poo. She is bathing in her water bow?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

shes got the pregnancy poop. have you given her calcium you help her keep her strength up.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The bathing is how she keeps the eggs moist, she'll get wet then sit on them. The moisture helps them develop. My hen ONLY takes baths during breeding season.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hun relax takea breathe, The bathing is totally normal, both my hen and cock bathe during breeding season, and the male brooding eggs is good cause the hen was on them during the night, and your lucky the poo is on the bottom of the cage, i dont know how many times i had to scrub walls down, the birds will work in 12 hour shifts, i have 1 female that is in the nest box during the day as well as night, and the male feeds her, the only time i see her is when she needs to stretch her wings, each pair will find their own rhythm and you just kinda have to go with the flow, the breeding cycle, for firt time pairs isnt always successful. but yours are doing very well for first timers.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

3 eggs  Male is brooding like crazy.Now is late but he is still brooding ,i expect the female to take the turn for the night.I am afraid that she will sleep away from the eggs again=


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

dont panic hun,as long as daddy is sitting they will be fine, i have a hen that does 90% of brooding duty the cock only takes over when she needs a break, and then i have a cock who does 95% of the brooding, ive only seen him out of the box for 10 minutes tops once a day. if shes not brooding but he is they may just have a different method, and unless you put a web cam in the box, or out side of the cage you cant totally be sure that she isnt joining her mate late at night.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Last night the male left the box for the night,she got in but after 15 min she left and went sleeping.Now they are both in the nest box,but i will see.What to do if they both leave the nest for the night?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Unless your watching them 24hours a day hun just because you see them out before you head to bed and out when you get up in the morning does not mean that they were both out all night long, so relax and enjoy the experience, this is their firstgo around and they are doing better than alot of first time parents. ive thought a pair wasnt brooding cause ive seen thm out at night and out in the morning, but they must have been going in when i wasnt there to monitor them because i got babies, the first time around is always the most nerve racking experience we all go through it.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I dont think they can see in the dark.I turn off the lights before 2 hours,female was brooding.Then i go to the toilet and saw both parents out of the nest sleeping,the eggs were cold.So i think they are allready dead,cuz they were incubated during the day and now they are cold. my female just refuse to incubate at night.She was sleeping,even when i turn on the lights to jeck the eggs


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

this brooding on and off may or may not affect the first 2 eggs, it should not affect the 3rd egg, try leaving a nightlight on if you think that is the reason for the female to get up, there is still hope if they are still doing this once the entire clutch is done, then it may be best to give them a break before trying again, do not remove the eggs for 28 days or until they stop brooding during the day, it is still very early in the game that the up and down may not affect the eggs, my eggs were up and down for 8 days, as long as they are still wanting to brood give them the chance, the female and male should settle down once the entire clutch is laid, i know that it can be scary thinking that the eggs are dead, but until they have sat for 5 days straight you cant say either way because the eggs need that 5 days straight for the fertility to show, they may surprise you hun, virgin pairs can be tricky, either they do totally awesome from day one, or they turn out to be great sitters and then bam for some reason they stop, is their any light going into the nest box, i dont see the dark nest box as the problem, i just think the female wants to fihish laying the clutch, and she may sense that those ones arent fertile, but theres no way for us to know until they start sitting. I wish i could help you more than just trying to keep you calm, not everything works out, but there are things that surprise even us, i wish i had more advice than to just give it time but thats what i know from experience with my birds your hen is probably one of those hens that wont sit until all are laid, when she goes in for that 15 minutes she's turning the eggs, its the male that is brooding them before she is ready. dont give up.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Today the same thing happened,they brood all they the eggs were warm.I turn off the lights and the female left them AGAIN.I am pretty sure that i will not have chicks. So tommorow maybe 4 th egg will apear.When to remove this eggs???And is it possible to have the same problem in the next clunch???I read another thread "Еgg sitting problem".


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just leave them to do what they are going to do and see what happens  Make sure they have cuttle bone and lots of healthy food and keep an eye on the parents to make sure they are staying healthy but don't disturb them too much.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

hun theres not much i can say beyond what ive said, my pairs have always started brooding fulltime by the 4th egg, and nothing they did prior to that affected the eggs, panicing over a situation you cannot control is not going to solve the situation, and pulling the eggs to soon just because youve written them off isnt the way to go, i cant say the pair will be any different than this the next time. i dont know why your female freaks when you turn out the light, mine arent bothered when the light gets turned off, she may just not be ready, or your pair may not be a fully bonded pair, they may just mate to relieve sexual tension,and unfortunately eggs can be the biproduct, but its not always the case, my pairs mate fine in the aviary, but never produce eggs, its just fun time.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You may need to leave the lights on all the time if that's the only way they'll stay on the eggs. It may be the only solution. And don't remove the eggs until the parents have abandoned them otherwise they'll just lay more.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Egg number 4  I think the female stay in the nest box all night,so 1 good new


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

5 eggs,both female and male brood during the day and during the night only the female.When they are brooding how many times a week i should bath them?The male hate to get wet,the female love it.Can eggs hatch,without parents take baths?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

when i am breeding i place a dish of roomtemp water in the cage for them to go and bathe themselves, it is taken out at night and replaced with fresh water every day. congradulations on the 5 eggs, and now that they are sitting tight in 5 days time you should be able to candle the eggs to see how many are fertile, you may be in for a surprise


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,again next week i expect babies,but the parents refuse to bath.Is this a problem?Next to the cage there is an aquarium...


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ok can you tape a piece of cardboard in the nest box and then mist this, it should help if there any humidity problems, how many eggs are due to hatch, are you getting excited, man when my babes are due to hatch i get to impatient wanting to see those little ones.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

My crazy female is flapping her wings in the nest box every day. I am afraid she is going to broke some egg.By the way if the eggs are fertile(i dont want to touch them,to look for embryo) they will hatch between 18-21.Finger crossed. I think they are fertile because they are mating a lot and when they lay the first 2 eggs they mate again.Yay i hope my first babies


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

you dont have to touch the eggs to check for fertility you can shine a flash light on them its not as good at seeing the embryo but a fertile egg will have a reddish glow and the more fertile the redder it will look.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Today is 16 or 17 day of incubation and 1st chick has hatch....daddy feeds him..The baby look fine,but why so early?It is very swet,littke ball i hope it will be all right


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

18-21 days is the norm but it can be as early as 16 or as late as 24, it depends on the heat they recieve from parents, lots of heat mean quicker development, less heat slower development.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Today ,for a first time both parents are in the nest box for the night.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like they are good parents!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the first baby!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks ,they are feeding the baby both and it is doing some sounds.They are still brooding the other eggs,so more fuzzies may hatch.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Second baby hathed this morning.I saw mommy and daddy feeding the babies.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

The babies are three. What shold i give to the parents(what kind of food) I give them a lot of bread ,that ia the main thing they feed the babies.Is this a problem?They also have apple and seed mix and i put vitamins in the water.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

do they like fresh veggies, like romaine lettuce or broccoli, or even hard boiled eggs, mine like rice crispies, which is given in moderation cause it does contain iron.

Congradulations on the little fuzzies are you gonna post some pictures.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I will try to take pics,but the parents won`t leave the box.They like apple,salad and carrots ,but now when thwy have babies they don`t eat vegetables.They really like hard boiled eggs,but i avoid giving them eggs every day.Today the male was out waiting for me to give him bread and the little devil bite me. I will boil some eggs now,because they feed the babies bread only.Today maybe egg 4 will hatch.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I was wondering if the parents are grey split to pied(male) and cinnamon split to pied (female) Can some of the babies be pied? Or all of them will be greys split to pied and cinnamon?


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are the babies.Sorry for the bad photos.Is it problem that i touch the babies?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

They are so cute, congradulations, and yes because mommy and daddy both carry the pied gene you will get some pied babies, but they dont show up in every clutch, also the male chicks that hatch will ressesively carry the cinnamon gene.


Mother:Cinnamon Split To Pied
Father:Grey Split To Pied

male offspring:
25% Pied Split To {X2: Cinnamon}
25% Grey Split To {X2: Cinnamon}
50% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon}

female offspring:
25% Pied
25% Grey
50% Grey Split To Pied

These numbers are based on a 100 chicks, but this gives you an idea of what you can get.

No if you wash your hands prior to touching that should be fine.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

nwoodrow, because dad is split cinnamon some of his daughters will also be cinnamon. Also because of this you may end up with a cinnamon pied hen. Cute babies btw!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

roxy re-read the post, it says grey split pied *(male)* cinnamon split pied *(female)*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I need to drink more coffee, sorry lol...the word cinnamon was way too close to male this morning for my addled brain lol.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Can the babies become tame if i dont hand feed them,but touch and hold them every day???


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes that is what some breeders call parent raised hand tame, i own a babe that i got from my friend and thats how she raised them and it is a sweet heart, if your going to do it that way you will want to start at around 10-12 days old and handle a minimum of 15 minutes a day until they can be out longer.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

When should i remove the 2 eggs that didn`t hatched.One is the small weird egg and the other is the first one i guess.They are all covered in baby poo,but the parents are still brooding the eggs.Thanks for helping , I really appreciate it!Today i take a look at the babies the all were good looking and well fed.My mom was like "Oh God they are sick they cant raise there heads"


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

leave the eggs until the babes are a week old it gives them support and helps keep heat if the parents leave the box to take care of their needs.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I wasn`t home for 3 days and left a friend to care for my birds and when i come home there was no water (he forgot) they were without water for 2 days i guess.When i check the nest box i saw 2 well fed babies,but one fuzz ball was dead  It was dead ,but the crop was full and the chick was large and good looking.I am so sad hope my other babies are OK.Other thing is that i opened and one baby hiss an me:blink: Is it problem that one is holding its head down?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be tired or dehydrated. Just because the crop is full doesn't mean there was enough fluids for the babies. You might want to give a drop of pedialyte to the babies to make sure they got some fluids because the parents were out of water for so long.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

The parents drank a lot of water and then fed the babies so i hope everythink will be allright.The babies are begging for food and look healthy.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

My babies are 7-8 days old and still no eyes. Is this a problem?


----------

